# Whats the best rep....



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 23, 2012)

well since my shoulder surgery last january,im not ever gonna be able to powerlift ever again,and i was wanting some advice what rep regime would be suffient for mass building workouts since i cant train really heavy anymore?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2012)

What exactly are the limitations that your injury has burdened you with? Can you bench, OHP or row at all without pain?


----------



## Zeek (Apr 23, 2012)

Start looking into HGH bullseye!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 23, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> What exactly are the limitations that your injury has burdened you with? Can you bench, OHP or row at all without pain?


 yea i can bench,flat,incline,decline,db etc,miliitary press etc.....but my shoulder's nerves makes my arm shake when i bench,i can pretty much do any excercise i want,but ive lost alot of strenght,and cant bench heavy anymore,i had 4 bone spurs removed and my labrum repaired and the doctor tighten it up so much,that i lost some of my ROM,but i can still do most any excercise


Ezekiel said:


> Start looking into HGH bullseye!!!


oh man im saving for it for sure!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> yea i can bench,flat,incline,decline,db etc,miliitary press etc.....but my shoulder's nerves makes my arm shake when i bench,i can pretty much do any excercise i want,but ive lost alot of strenght,and cant bench heavy anymore,i had 4 bone spurs removed and my labrum repaired and the doctor tighten it up so much,that i lost some of my ROM,but i can still do most any excercise
> oh man im saving for it for sure!!!!!



Well, keep the definition of "heavy" relative... I would say go as heavy as safely possible. I don't think I could be more specific than that bro since I'm not in your shoes.... You tried playing around with grip width? Wider grip will put more tension on the shoulder but there is less rotation of the shoulder itself.  A closer grip has less tension on the shoulder but more rotation of the shoulder joint...

One thing you should consider is purchasing a sling shot.  http://www.howmuchyabench.net/

That will help keep your shoulders very stable, and take a lot of the pressure off of them... I have it, so does OldSchool and we both love it.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 24, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well, keep the definition of "heavy" relative... I would say go as heavy as safely possible. I don't think I could be more specific than that bro since I'm not in your shoes.... You tried playing around with grip width? Wider grip will put more tension on the shoulder but there is less rotation of the shoulder itself.  A closer grip has less tension on the shoulder but more rotation of the shoulder joint...
> 
> One thing you should consider is purchasing a sling shot.  http://www.howmuchyabench.net/
> 
> That will help keep your shoulders very stable, and take a lot of the pressure off of them... I have it, so does OldSchool and we both love it.


thanks i will try closer grip on bench for sure and take a look at those slinshots....i may have another question for you about this here in a little while,thank you


----------

